# HELP¡



## mauricio

HELLO FRIENDS I AM FROM CHILE AND WANT TO HELP ME I WANT TO BUY FROM U.S. Import A scrollsaw CHILE AND WANT THE BEST TO $ 1,000 AND HEGNER EXCALIBUR'M NOT AMONG OTHER CONOSCO ACA IN CHILE NO GOOD QUALITY MACHINES. ACCEPT THEIR ADVICE FROM sujerencias help me THANK YA

GREETINGS cordial
MAURICIO CRUZ A.


----------



## punk

I have a hegner and would not trade it for eany thing I love it but that's my opinion


----------

